# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Pisara-rata vähentäisi keskustan busseja

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Kani

Ihan reilu tiedote, jossa kerrotaan asiat, niin kuin ne ovat menossa.

Eli kaupunkitilaa "vapautuu muuhun käyttöön", esimerkiksi autoilulle. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien vaihdolliset yhteydet lisääntyvät ja kävelymatkat pitenevät. Ja on kustannustehokasta, kun upotetaan satoja miljoonia euroja maan alle, niin säästetään liikennöintikustannuksia 135 miljoonaa 10 vuodessa. Montako sataa miljoonaa tämä kaikki maksaa, selviää sitten, kun asiaan ei voi enää vaikuttaa.

Vaikutuksista joukkoliikenteen kannalta ainoaan oleelliseen asiaan, eli markkinaosuuteen ei mainita sanaakaan.

Mutta tämä kaikki kelpaa eliitille yli puoluerajojen: autopuolue saa autoille lisää elintilaa, rakennuspuolue veronmaksajien rahoittamia jätti-investointeja ja joukkoliikennepuolue voi uskotella itselleen, kuinka palvelu paranee.

----------


## joboo

Pisara-rata on aivan turha! Kun bussilla pääse noihin kohteisiin ilman junaa. Kuin moni matkustaja haluaa eka mennä bussilla ja sitten vaihtaa junaan? Minä en ainakaan!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pisara-rata on aivan turha! Kun bussilla pääse noihin kohteisiin ilman junaa.


Hieman kärjistäen voidaan vastaavalla periaatteella sanoa, että koko joukkoliikenne on aivan turha, kun henkilöautolla pääsee noihin kohteisiin ilman bussia. Joukkoliikenteessähän ei ole kyse siitä, että osaoptimoitaisiin matkustusta niin, että jokainen yksittäinen matka pyrittäisiin järjestämään parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla. Joukkoliikenteessä on kyse siitä, että optimoidaan koko järjestelmän toiminta. Se voi joskus tarkoittaa, että toisten ihmisten matkan laatua on vähän heikennettävä, jotta kokonaisuus paranee.

----------


## petteri

Joo. Minusta tuo liityntäliikennesuunnitelma kyllä vaikuttaa melkein taktisesti veistetyltä. 

Kun poliitikot päästetään korjaamaan umpipäätön ajatus bussien pysäyttämisestä Mäntymäen kentälle, minusta ihan toimivat Käpylän ja Kalasataman liityntäjärjestelyt voidaan toteuttaa. Kamppi ja Elielinaukio metroasemineen ovat vaan liian lähellä Mäntymäkeä, että busseja ei kannattaisi ajaa sinne asti. Jos Pisaralla olisi asema vaikka Ruskeasuolla, tilanne olisi eri.

----------


## Knightrider

> Pisara-rata on aivan turha! Kun bussilla pääse noihin kohteisiin ilman junaa. Kuin moni matkustaja haluaa eka mennä bussilla ja sitten vaihtaa junaan? Minä en ainakaan!


Aika moni, sillä juna on bussia nopeampi kulkupeli, tässä tapauksessa junasta saatavalla matka-aikasäästöllä säästää vaihtoon kuluvan ajan. Kunhan terminaalit ovat moderneja ja lämmitettyjä, ei vaihdossa ole haittaa. Sähköistä liikennettä kannattaa edistää keskustan hengitysilmaa ajatellen, eikä ole järkeä ahtaa joka ikistä bussia n. 30 min per linjakierros pelkästään Helsingin keskustan alueella.



> Ihan reilu tiedote, jossa kerrotaan asiat, niin kuin ne ovat menossa.
> 
> Eli kaupunkitilaa "vapautuu muuhun käyttöön", esimerkiksi autoilulle.


Kävelykeskusta on mielestäni täysin realistinen hanke.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika moni, sillä juna on bussia nopeampi kulkupeli, tässä tapauksessa junasta saatavalla matka-aikasäästöllä säästää vaihtoon kuluvan ajan.


Minun mielestäni Pisara pitää tehdä, mutta oudoksun kyllä osaa niistä perusteluista, joita sen puolesta esitetään. Samoin tuo pisaran pintaliikennesuunnitelma on sisällöltään pääosin ihan jees, mutta tämä Sinulta lainaamani väite minua oudoksuttaa.

Okei, junamatka Käpylä-keskusta on 8 min. Ja okei, bussimatka on vähintään sen 15 min. Mutta jos bussimatka on alkanut jostain Torppiksesta, niin ei tuo 7 min ero tarkoita sitä, että vaihto junaan "kannattaa" ajallisesti ja vaivallisesti tuolla Käpylän kulmilla. Vaihtokävelyyn menee väkisin 23 min, junaa odotellaan tilanteesta riippuen vuorovälin keskiarvo, joka on vähintään 2,5 min. Tuosta katosi jo 5 min. Kun vaihtamisen vaiva lasketaan minuutteina (olikos se nyt viisi laskennallista vaivaminuuttia, joita näissä on yleensä käytetty), niin ei tuo ole järkevää ajankäytöllisesti.

Olen silti sitä mieltä, että kun pisara tehdään, niin bussit pitää jättää kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle. Käpylän aseman liityntäterminaali on minusta hyvä juttu. Mutta ei sitä saa perustella valheellisesti sillä, että matka-ajat lyhenisivät. Se pitää perustella sillä, että matkustajia siirretään kiskoille, keskustan sisääntuloväyliä rauhoitetaan bussiliikenteeltä ja luodaan siten tilaa esim. Hämeentien pyöräkaistoille ja keskustan aukioita palautetaan ihmisten käyttöön bussiterminaalien sijaan. Kun bussiarmaadat poistuvat, kantakaupungista on oikeasti mahdollista saada todella paljon viihtyisämpi ja jäljelle jäävästä liikenteestä sujuvampaa. Nuo ovat kaikki hyviä, aitoja perusteluja ja mielestäni sen verran vahvoja sellaisia, että voidaan hyvällä omallatunnolla sanoa sitten torppislaisille, että sori vaan, joudutte vaihtamaan, koittakaa kestää vaikkei se kivaa olekaan.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Okei, junamatka Käpylä-keskusta on 8 min. Ja okei, bussimatka on vähintään sen 15 min.





> Vaihtokävelyyn menee väkisin 23 min, junaa odotellaan tilanteesta riippuen vuorovälin keskiarvo, joka on vähintään 2,5 min. Tuosta katosi jo 5 min. Kun vaihtamisen vaiva lasketaan minuutteina (olikos se nyt viisi laskennallista vaivaminuuttia, joita näissä on yleensä käytetty), niin ei tuo ole järkevää ajankäytöllisesti.





> Käpylän aseman liityntäterminaali on minusta hyvä juttu. Mutta ei sitä saa perustella valheellisesti sillä, että matka-ajat lyhenisivät.


Nyt sinulla menevät käsitteet sekaisin. Laskit hienosti ensin matka-aikasäästöjä, mutta yht'äkkiä aloit keksiä matkan eri osille painotuksia. Kyllä suunnitelman tuomalla matka-aikahyödyllä on perusteltu selvityksen johtopäätöksiä, mutta toisaalta myös todettu vaihtojen lisääntymistä koituva palvelutason heikkeneminen.

Selvityksen laadinnassa käytetyn Helsingin seudun työssäkäyntialueen liikenne-ennustemallin joukkoliikennesijoittelun painokertoimet ovat mallin perussijoittelussa seuraavat:
linjakohtaiset nousuvastukset (Boarding Times)
busseille kaavalla min {10;1,5*length0,5+1} (leikattu maksimissaan 10
minuuttiin)metrolle ja lähijunille 1,0raitiovaunuille käytettiin 1,0odotusajan kerroin 0,3 (Wait time factor)odotusajan painokerroin 1,5 (Wait time weight)liityntäkävelyajan painokerroin 1,5 (Auxiliary transit time weight)nousun painokerroin 1,0 (Boarding time weight)

Tämän nk. HELMET-mallin sielunelämään voi tutustua HSL:n raportista 33/2011. Raportin A-osan liitteessä 9 on raportoitu edellä kirjaamani painokertoimet.

----------


## Knightrider

> Samoin tuo pisaran pintaliikennesuunnitelma on sisällöltään pääosin ihan jees, mutta tämä Sinulta lainaamani väite minua oudoksuttaa.
> 
> Okei, junamatka Käpylä-keskusta on 8 min. Ja okei, bussimatka on vähintään sen 15 min. Mutta jos bussimatka on alkanut jostain Torppiksesta, niin ei tuo 7 min ero tarkoita sitä, että vaihto junaan "kannattaa" ajallisesti ja vaivallisesti tuolla Käpylän kulmilla. Vaihtokävelyyn menee väkisin 23 min, junaa odotellaan tilanteesta riippuen vuorovälin keskiarvo, joka on vähintään 2,5 min. Tuosta katosi jo 5 min. Kun vaihtamisen vaiva lasketaan minuutteina (olikos se nyt viisi laskennallista vaivaminuuttia, joita näissä on yleensä käytetty), niin ei tuo ole järkevää ajankäytöllisesti.


Itse en väittänyt, että matka-ajat lyhenisivät. Väitin, että säästöt ja häviöt kumoaisivat toisensa, kuten käykin. "Vaiva" riippuu olosuhteista, tapahtuuko vaihto tolppapysäkillä vai sateensuojassa lämpimässä. Vai onko sieltä bussista ulos kömpiminen se suurin haaste?

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt sinulla menevät käsitteet sekaisin. Laskit hienosti ensin matka-aikasäästöjä, mutta yht'äkkiä aloit keksiä matkan eri osille painotuksia. Kyllä suunnitelman tuomalla matka-aikahyödyllä on perusteltu selvityksen johtopäätöksiä, mutta toisaalta myös todettu vaihtojen lisääntymistä koituva palvelutason heikkeneminen.


Niin, näistä ei aina tiedä että milloin lasketaan oikeita minuutteja ja milloin mikkihiiriminuutteja ja mitä kaikkeen sitten lopulta oikein sisältyy mihinkin. Jos tällä kertaa lasketaan pelkästään oikeita minuutteja, niin silloin tuo pakkovaihto voi juuri ja juuri säästää aikaa  ruuhka-aikaan. Tuskin muulloin, kun bussit ovat nopeita ja junat kulkevat harvoin.

Sehän tässä eniten harmittaakin, että jokaisessa työssä tunnutaan tekevän asiat vähän eri tavoin. Puuttuu ikään kuin sellainen kokonaisohje, että mitä kustannuksia lasketaan milläkin tavalla, mitä aikasäästöjä lasketaan mitenkin ja mitä yhteiskuntataloudellisia säästöjä ja kuluja otetaan huomioon ja millä tavoin. Mutta samapa tuo. Kunhan nyt saadaan se Pisara rakenteille ja tuo Käpylän liityntäterminaali tehtyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, näistä ei aina tiedä että milloin lasketaan oikeita minuutteja ja milloin mikkihiiriminuutteja ja mitä kaikkeen sitten lopulta oikein sisältyy mihinkin.


Kyllä siihen on selkeä tieto, mitä minuutteja milloinkin lasketaan. Mutta hankalaa tietenkin on, että yksikön nimi on aina sama minuutti, on kyse todellisesta matka-ajasta tai siitä koetusta matka-ajasta, jonka perusteella ihminen päättää, millä konstilla matkustaa. Ne koetut minuutit ovat sitä, mitä nimität mikkihiiriminuuteiksi.

Eli näin:
Todellisia minuutteja lasketaan silloin, kun lasketaan, kuinka kauan jokin matka kestää.Mikkihiiriminuutteja lasketaan silloin, kun lasketaan ihmisen kokemaa matkan vaivalloisuutta sekä silloin, kun lasketaan aikahyötyjä, joita nimitetään palvelutasohyödyiksi.





> Sehän tässä eniten harmittaakin, että jokaisessa työssä tunnutaan tekevän asiat vähän eri tavoin. Puuttuu ikään kuin sellainen kokonaisohje, että mitä kustannuksia lasketaan milläkin tavalla, mitä aikasäästöjä lasketaan mitenkin ja mitä yhteiskuntataloudellisia säästöjä ja kuluja otetaan huomioon ja millä tavoin.


Periaatteessa näin ei ole, vaan LVM on tehnyt ohjeet siitä, miten pitää laskea niin, että lasketaan samalla tavalla ja laskelmat ovat vertailukelpoisia. Mutta kun kehitys kehittyy, ei kaikkea voikaan pitää ennallaan. Laskelmia yritetään kehittää lisäämällä niihin jotain tai muuttamalla jotain.

Mutta kyllä se periaate on ennallaan, että liikennemallilla lasketaan ihmisten kulkutavan ja matkareitin valinta mikkihiiriminuuttien perusteella, koska se on sama logiikka, jolla liikkujat reittinsä todellisuudessakin valitsevat. Ja matka-aika, joka määrittelee sen, milloin pitää kotoota lähteä, lasketaan todellisilla minuuteilla. Sillä vaikka matka tuntuu rasittavalta ja toinen ei, silti ne voivat kestää täsmälleen saman todellisen ajan.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Olen silti sitä mieltä, että kun pisara tehdään, niin bussit pitää jättää kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle. Käpylän aseman liityntäterminaali on minusta hyvä juttu. Mutta ei sitä saa perustella valheellisesti sillä, että matka-ajat lyhenisivät. Se pitää perustella sillä, että matkustajia siirretään kiskoille, keskustan sisääntuloväyliä rauhoitetaan bussiliikenteeltä ja luodaan siten tilaa esim. Hämeentien pyöräkaistoille ja keskustan aukioita palautetaan ihmisten käyttöön bussiterminaalien sijaan. Kun bussiarmaadat poistuvat, kantakaupungista on oikeasti mahdollista saada todella paljon viihtyisämpi ja jäljelle jäävästä liikenteestä sujuvampaa. Nuo ovat kaikki hyviä, aitoja perusteluja ja mielestäni sen verran vahvoja sellaisia, että voidaan hyvällä omallatunnolla sanoa sitten torppislaisille, että sori vaan, joudutte vaihtamaan, koittakaa kestää vaikkei se kivaa olekaan.


Meille kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa esiteltiin Pisaran bussi- ja ratikkaliikennesuunnitelmaa eilen. Ainakin meille tehdyssä esittelyssä tuotiin selvästi esiin se, että bussien pysäyttäminen Mäntymäen ja Käpylän terminaaleihin lisää vähän matka-aikoja (0,7Mh/v taisi olla luku) ja Pisara itsessään lyhentään matka-aikoja (>2Mh/v jos oikein muistan). Se uudelleenjärjestelyn tuoma pieni matka-aikojen lisäys on mielestäni ihan kohtuullinen hinta siitä, että säästetään bussiliikenteen kustannuksissa yli 10M vuosittain - ja saadaan bussien määrää pienemmäksi keskustassa mm. jo nykyään järjettömän ruuhkautuneelta Hämeentieltä. 

Itse asiassa mielestäni tuo suunnitelma on ideana sen verran hyvä, että se pitäisi toteuttaa heti. Tehdään Helsinginkadun kohdalle uusi asema kaupunkiradoille ja nopeutetaan ykköstä ja kasia hoitamaan syöttöliikenne Vallilaan, Kallioon, Töölöön ja Ruoholahteen. Bussiverkkoa ei pidä tehdä ihan tuollaisena vaan junarataan nähden poikittaisina runkoyhteyksinä, jotka tuovat asukkaat Käpylän asemalle ja tarjoavat tiheällä vuorovälillä lähiyhteydet. Vähemmän linjoja ja tiheämpi vuoroväli voi tarjota liikkumisen vapauden, jonka arvoa on vaikea mitata.

----------


## petteri

Tuossa bussien pysäyttämisessä Mäntymäen kentälle taitaa kyllä olla ajatuksena myös ohjata liityntää mahdollisimman lyhyeksi. Eli kun bussilinjat katkaistaan Mäntymäelle liityntäbussi lähiasemalla on entistä houkuttelevampi.

Vaikka tuossa tilanteessa liityntäjärjestelmää pitää kyllä parantaa. Raide-Jokeri palvelisi minusta aika montaakin aluetta hyvin liityntävälineenä, joten se sopisi hyvin tuon järjestelmän kanssa yhteen.

----------


## kouvo

> Se uudelleenjärjestelyn tuoma pieni matka-aikojen lisäys on mielestäni ihan kohtuullinen hinta siitä, että säästetään bussiliikenteen kustannuksissa yli 10M vuosittain - ja saadaan bussien määrää pienemmäksi keskustassa mm. jo nykyään järjettömän ruuhkautuneelta Hämeentieltä.


Olen eri mieltä. Laskennallinen kymppimilli vuodessa on pähkinöitä kun sitä verrataan Pisaran hintalappuun. Vielä kun omissa kirjoissani tästä seuraa näillä mikkihiiriminuuteilla selkeä palvelutason lasku, niin en pidä tätä perustelua Pisaran puolesta juuri minään. Pisaran pääasialliset perustelut löytyvät tai ovat löytymättä raidekapasiteetista.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Olen eri mieltä. Laskennallinen kymppimilli vuodessa on pähkinöitä kun sitä verrataan Pisaran hintalappuun. Vielä kun omissa kirjoissani tästä seuraa näillä mikkihiiriminuuteilla selkeä palvelutason lasku, niin en pidä tätä perustelua Pisaran puolesta juuri minään. Pisaran pääasialliset perustelut löytyvät tai ovat löytymättä raidekapasiteetista.


Daniel: jos luet tekstini loppuun, sanoin aika suoraan että tämä bussiliikenteen pysäyttäminen Käpylään on oikeastaan ihan erillinen juttu ja voitaisiin toteuttaa ilman Pisaraa. Se vaan vaatisi kaupunkiradoille aseman hesarin kohdalle, niin saadaan liikenneyhteydet junasta kuntoon.

----------


## 339-DF

Kun miettii, millä resursseilla ja millaisilla aikatauluilla meillä asioita suunnitellaan, niin en lähtisi nyt panemaan paukkuja Hesarin asemaan. Mieluummin nopeuttaisin pisaran toteuttamista. Sinänsä toi Hesarin asema on ihan hyvä juttu, mutta tässä suunnittelutilanteessa mieluummin pisara kuin se. Virkamiehet eivät sitä Hesarin asemaa halua, sillä jos haluaisivat, se olisi tehty jo. Kun eivät halua, niin aloite sen tekemisestä johtaisi kuitenkin vaan siihen, että seuraavat kymmenen vuotta virkamiehistö haraa vastaan tuottamalla selvitystä selvityksen perään, jossa hanke todetaan mahdottomaksi, kalliiksi tai mahdottoman kalliiksi. Ei sellaista taistelua kannata aloittaa nyt.

Radanvarsien suoria keskustabusseja on perusteltu sillä, että rataa pitkin pääsee vain Pasilaan ja "keskustaan", lue: Töölönlahdelle ja Kaisaniemen puistoon, kun taas busseilla pääsee Manskun ja Hämeentien kohteisiin. Pisara muuttaa tilannetta sikäli, että sen valmistuttua junalla pääsee oikeasti keskustaan sekä lisäksi Oopperalle ja Hakikseen. Nämä kolme asemaa antavat minusta oikeutuksen katkaista ne bussilinjat.

Käpylän liityntäterminaalin ja tehokkaan ykkösen ratikan voisi tehdä jo ennen pisaraa. Pisaran kanssa sen palvelutaso kuitenkin on parempi kuin ilman sitä, ja siten se on helpompi "myydä".

Lännessä minua todella harmittaa, ettei pisaraa voitu suunnitella alkavaksi Huopalahdesta, asemina Ruskeasuo, Tullinpuomi, Ooppera jne, jolloin se olisi korvannut bussit todella hyvin. Nyt minipisara ja bussiterminaali Oopperalla vaikuttaa aika huonolta kompromissilta. Toki on parempi katkoa ne bussit Oopperalle kuin ajaa ne keskustaan, mutta parasta olisi katkoa ne jo Ruskeasuolle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Oikeastaan hassua, miksi Pisaran myötä bussiliikenteestä tulisi noin eripainoinen itä- ja länsipuolella kaupunkia. Vaikkei Pisara lähtisikään Huopalahdesta, olisi silti ihan vastaava järjestely lännessä, jos bussit pysäytettäisiin Ruskeasuolle ja Munkkiniemen aukiolle. Molemmista olisi ratikkayhteys keskustaan. Ainoa järkevä syy, miksei näin ole, on ehkä nelosen ja kympin kuormitusaste.

Mutta Mäntymäen terminaali on joka tapauksessa kannatettava. Vaikka matka keskustaan onkin siitä vain puolitoista kilometriä, vältetään sillä juuri pahimmat sumput. Ensimmäisenä se, että bussit eivät tule Hesarin risteykseen. Kääntymiskaista vain täytyy järjestää jotenkin järkevästi. Töölönlahdenkadun risteyksessä on runsaasti tilaa, mutta Kisahallin kohdalle mahtuu vain neljä ajokaistaa ratikkakaistojen lisäksi.

Nyt alkaisi kannattaa jo miettiä, pitäisikö ainain etelään tuleva bussikaista siirtää ratikkakaistan vierelle Reijolankadun jälkeen, kun siinä se kaista on muutenkin katkolla. (Eikö nykyisin siinä suoraan etelään saa ajaa vain oikeanpuoleisinta kaistaa? Googlessa on sen verran vanha kuva, että keskikaistallakin on suora nuoli.)

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Vaikkei Pisara lähtisikään Huopalahdesta, olisi silti ihan vastaava järjestely lännessä, jos bussit pysäytettäisiin Ruskeasuolle ja Munkkiniemen aukiolle. Molemmista olisi ratikkayhteys keskustaan.


Kalasataman, Mäntymäen ja Käpylän aseman terminaalit mahdollistavat joukkoliikenneverkon, jossa valtaosalta asuinalueita on enintään yhden vaihdon matka kantakaupunkiin. Pisaran asemien tuntumaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla liityntäbussista junaan vaihdetaan kaupunkiratojen asemilla. Alueille, joille Pisaraa käyttäen ei voi matkustaa suoraan junalla, olisi ehdotetussa järjestelmässä mahdollista matkustaa bussilla. Suoria bussilinjoja ei kuitenkaan olisi kaikkialta kaupunkiratojen liityntäliikenteen alueilta, joten osalle matkustajia tulisi joka tapauksessa vaihto liityntäbussista kantakaupunkiin vievään bussiin. Jos nämä kantakaupunkiin vievät bussit päätettäisiin vielä Ruskeasuolle ja Munkkiniemeen, olisi matkustaminen jo melkoisen vaivalloista kun matkaan sisältyisi toinen vaihto.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kalasataman, Mäntymäen ja Käpylän aseman terminaalit mahdollistavat joukkoliikenneverkon, jossa valtaosalta asuinalueita on enintään yhden vaihdon matka kantakaupunkiin.


Ei tämä kommentti nyt yhtään avannut, miksi idässä busseja käännytetään paljon pohjoisempana kuin lännessä. Jos kerran länsipuolella bussit pitää tuoda Mäntymäkeen asti, miksei sitten itäpuolella niitä pidä tuoda Hakaniemeen asti?

----------


## late-

> Jos kerran länsipuolella bussit pitää tuoda Mäntymäkeen asti, miksei sitten itäpuolella niitä pidä tuoda Hakaniemeen asti?


Kysymys on hyvä. Tämä liittyy mm. Leppävaaran liityntäterminaaliin. Leppävaaran alueelta yhteydet Meilahteen ja Mannerheimintien varrelle on jo nyt ratkaistu vaihdollisina junien kanssa yhteisessä vaihtoterminaalissa. Leppävaarasta näihin paikkoihin meneviä linjoja ei siis voi katkaista nykymallissa, jotta ei jouduta kahden vaihdon matkoihin. Käpylään päättyvät linjat sen sijaan tulevat suoraan palveltavilta alueilta, jolloin ei synny kahden vaihdon matkoja Mäkelänkadun varrelle.

Jatkossa olisi kuitenkin perusteltua miettiä voitaisiinko Mäntymäen terminaali korvata osittain tai kokonaan jollain laajemmalla linjastojärjestelyllä, joka takaisi sujuvat korkeintaan yhden vaihdon yhteydet sekä keskustaan että Mannerheimintien varrelle ja Meilahteen. Tämä voi vaatia joiltakin alueilta suoria linjoja useampaan vaihtopaikkaan tai yksittäisten linjojen viemistä useamman vaihtosolmun läpi.

Jokainen suunnitelma on kuitenkin pakko rajata jotenkin ja nyt tehdyssä suunnitelmassa otettiin jo aika monta pitkää askelta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jatkossa olisi kuitenkin perusteltua miettiä voitaisiinko Mäntymäen terminaali korvata osittain tai kokonaan jollain laajemmalla linjastojärjestelyllä, joka takaisi sujuvat korkeintaan yhden vaihdon yhteydet sekä keskustaan että Mannerheimintien varrelle ja Meilahteen. Tämä voi vaatia joiltakin alueilta suoria linjoja useampaan vaihtopaikkaan tai yksittäisten linjojen viemistä useamman vaihtosolmun läpi.


Arvelen asiaa syvemmin tutkimatta, että tavoite siitä, että seudun joukkoliikennematkat olisivat pääsääntöisesti vain yhden vaihdon matkoja, on täysin mahdoton raskaan raideliikenteen liityntäperiaatteella. Ainoa mahdollinen tavoite on, että pääsääntöisesti matkat ovat vain kahden vaihdon matkoja. Tämä on suoraa seurausta siitä, että raskaan raideliikenteen verkko ei palvele kävelyetäisyydellä kuin vain hyvin pientä pinta-alaa. Ja siksi se tulee ymmärtää toisen tason palveluna, joka on niitä varten, joille nopean junamatkan hyöty on suurempi kuin kahden vaihdon tekeminen.

Tästä lähtökohdasta esim. Helsinginkadun asema on monin verroin fiksumpi ajatus kuin Pisara. Pisaran kolmella asemalla yritetään paikata sitä, että raskaan raideliikenteen sisäinen vaihto Rautatieasemalla on niin surkea kuin on. Tämä asia olisi pitänyt ajatella 50 vuotta sitten, mutta kun ei ajateltu.

Kokonaisratkaisuna olen sillä kannalla, että Pisaran miljardi pitäisi sijoittaa seudulliseen raitiotieverkkoon, jonka topologian perusteena on kohdeperustainen linjastorakenne. Sillä voidaan luoda lisää mahdollisuuksia yhden vaihdon tavoitteeseen. Liityntäliikenteen raskasraideverkolla ei koskaan.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kalasataman, Mäntymäen ja Käpylän aseman terminaalit mahdollistavat joukkoliikenneverkon, jossa valtaosalta asuinalueita on enintään yhden vaihdon matka kantakaupunkiin. Pisaran asemien tuntumaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla liityntäbussista junaan vaihdetaan kaupunkiratojen asemilla. Alueille, joille Pisaraa käyttäen ei voi matkustaa suoraan junalla, olisi ehdotetussa järjestelmässä mahdollista matkustaa bussilla. Suoria bussilinjoja ei kuitenkaan olisi kaikkialta kaupunkiratojen liityntäliikenteen alueilta, joten osalle matkustajia tulisi joka tapauksessa vaihto liityntäbussista kantakaupunkiin vievään bussiin. Jos nämä kantakaupunkiin vievät bussit päätettäisiin vielä Ruskeasuolle ja Munkkiniemeen, olisi matkustaminen jo melkoisen vaivalloista kun matkaan sisältyisi toinen vaihto.


Lännessäkin olisi periaatteessa mahdollista tehdä Huopalahdesta, Pitäjänmäestä ja mahdollisesti myös Valimon asemasta Käpylän kaltaisia bussi/juna/ratikka-vaihtoterminaaleja. Myös Ilmalan asema on ns. pelaamaton kortti, tosin Rantaradan ja Hakamäentie suuresta korkeuserosta johtuen haasteellinen. Mutta kuten Late toteaa, vaatisi tämä laajempaa suunnittelua ja mm. Leppävaaran liityntälinjaston uudelleenjärjestelyjä.




> Kysymys on hyvä. Tämä liittyy mm. Leppävaaran liityntäterminaaliin. Leppävaaran alueelta yhteydet Meilahteen ja Mannerheimintien varrelle on jo nyt ratkaistu vaihdollisina junien kanssa yhteisessä vaihtoterminaalissa. Leppävaarasta näihin paikkoihin meneviä linjoja ei siis voi katkaista nykymallissa, jotta ei jouduta kahden vaihdon matkoihin. Käpylään päättyvät linjat sen sijaan tulevat suoraan palveltavilta alueilta, jolloin ei synny kahden vaihdon matkoja Mäkelänkadun varrelle.
> 
> Jatkossa olisi kuitenkin perusteltua miettiä voitaisiinko Mäntymäen terminaali korvata osittain tai kokonaan jollain laajemmalla linjastojärjestelyllä, joka takaisi sujuvat korkeintaan yhden vaihdon yhteydet sekä keskustaan että Mannerheimintien varrelle ja Meilahteen. Tämä voi vaatia joiltakin alueilta suoria linjoja useampaan vaihtopaikkaan tai yksittäisten linjojen viemistä useamman vaihtosolmun läpi.
> 
> Jokainen suunnitelma on kuitenkin pakko rajata jotenkin ja nyt tehdyssä suunnitelmassa otettiin jo aika monta pitkää askelta.


Ehdottaisin jatkosuunnitteluun jotain seuraavantyyppistä: A) Raitioteiden jatkot tulevan Raide-Jokerin tasalle ja nykyisille säteittäisväylien radoille n. 15-20 % nopeutus matka-aikoihin. B) Tapiolan, Leppävaaran, Pitäjänmäen, Valimon, Huopalahden (varauksin, Pohjois-Haaga mustana hevosena), Ilmalan, Käpylän, Oulunkylän ja Kalasataman (mahdollisesti Herttoniemen) asemista muodostetaan hubit, joiden kautta esikaupunkialueelta tulevat linjat ajavat jatkaen edelleen Meilahden-Pasilan-Sörnäisten tasolle tarjoten täten suoran yhteyden Helsingin Kantakaupungin suurille työpaikka-alueille. Tämän "liityntälinjaston" muoto olisi siis tiimalasimainen tai toisin sanoen molemmista päistä avatun viuhkan kaltainen.

Näiden lisäksi olisi esikaupunkialueen sisäsiä linjoja, jotka toimisivat samalla liityntälinjoina lähimmälle raskasraideasemalle ja suoria bussirunkolinjoja Helsingin ydinkeskustaan asti niiltä alueilta jotka ovat kaukana raskasraideasemista, kuten Jakomäestä ja Hakunilasta. Näitä maksimissaan kolme per väylä, vuoroväli 5-10 min.

Sehän edellä esitetystä tietysti aiheutuu, että ydinkeskustaan tulevien matkojen lisäksi matkat Luoteis-Helsingin suunnalta erityisesti Etu-Töölöön ja Koillis-Helsingin suunnalta Hakaniemeen muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi. Mutta niin ne muuttuvat tuossa Pisaran pintaliikennesuunnitelmassakin ja sitä paitsi vinosti kaupungin poikki meneminen vaatii nykyisellään vaihtamisen.

Edellä ehdottamani linjaston tarkoituksena on parantaa nykyisin huonoiten järjestettyjä diagonaalisia yhteyksiä Kantakaupungin laidoilla ja toisaalta tarjota nykyistä luotettavammat yhteydet säteittäisväylille. Sen tuo vaatii, että yhden vaihdon matkoihin on ruvettava asennoitumaan erilailla kuin nykyään. Myös suunnittelussa ja toteutuksessa.

----------


## hylje

Hakamäentiestä muuten, sehän yhdistäisi kätevästi ja sujuvasti kaikki Vihdintien ja Lahdentien väliset pääväylät, joten pelkästään runkoistamalla nykyisiä linjoja maltillisesti osa linjoista voidaan kääntää Hakamäentien kautta toiselle pääväylälle takaisin. Ei tarvita terminaaleja, vaihtopysäkit risteyksien yhteydessä riittävät. Hakamäentien/Koskelantien eteläpuolelle päästettäisiin juuri tuo 2-3 linjaa per pääväylä, loput kääntyvät toiselle pääväylälle. Ajantasaukset 100% maaseudulla. Vaihdollisuutta voisi lieventää edelleen sillä, että pääväylien suuntaisia keskustalinjoja vaihdetaan keskenään Hakamäentietä ja Koskelantietä pitkin muodostaen diagonaaleja.

----------


## kouvo

Runkolinjakokeilu 55-58, jep jep. Pisaran liimaaminen tähän päivitettyyn joukkoliikenteen sössimisprojektiin vaikuttaa vaan vähän teennäiseltä.

----------


## teme

> Minun mielestäni Pisara pitää tehdä, mutta oudoksun kyllä osaa niistä perusteluista, joita sen puolesta esitetään. Samoin tuo pisaran pintaliikennesuunnitelma on sisällöltään pääosin ihan jees, mutta tämä Sinulta lainaamani väite minua oudoksuttaa.


Käpylän terminaalin osalta minäkin, ei tämä nyt suoranaisesti Pisaraan liity. Muuten sä olet vaan väärässä, tarkemmin alempana.  :Smile: 




> Okei, junamatka Käpylä-keskusta on 8 min. Ja okei, bussimatka on vähintään sen 15 min. Mutta jos bussimatka on alkanut jostain Torppiksesta, niin ei tuo 7 min ero tarkoita sitä, että vaihto junaan "kannattaa" ajallisesti ja vaivallisesti tuolla Käpylän kulmilla. Vaihtokävelyyn menee väkisin 23 min, junaa odotellaan tilanteesta riippuen vuorovälin keskiarvo, joka on vähintään 2,5 min. Tuosta katosi jo 5 min. Kun vaihtamisen vaiva lasketaan minuutteina (olikos se nyt viisi laskennallista vaivaminuuttia, joita näissä on yleensä käytetty), niin ei tuo ole järkevää ajankäytöllisesti.


Lähetään nyt vaikka siitä että tuo 15 min toteutuu ehkä jollain Keravan bussilla kesäiltana joka ei pysähdy pysäkeillä. Eli siinä ei ole matkustajia. Minusta ei kannatta kauheasti stressata bussien, joilla ei ole matkustajia, matkustajien aikatappioista.

Tai noin niinku herkkyystarkasteluna, laskin tossa huvikseni kuinka nopea se RT - Käpylä ratikka voisi olla teoriassa. Poistettu pysäkit Koskelantie ja Pyörästadion, tuo pätkä Mäkelänkatua ja Pohjolonkadulta pohjoiseen 70km/h rataa, lisäksi poistettu Rautlammintie ja Käenkuja. Eli jo aikamoinen pintametro. 16 min, oletuksella 20s pysähdys joka pysäkillä eikä mitään muita pysähdyksiä tai hidastuksia. Mä en nyt ihan usko että bussi jolla on esim. jotain 50 liikennevaloa satunnaisin etuuksin matkalla on nopeampi, vaikka sillä olisi pidempi pysäkkiväli.

Eli lähetään nyt siitä että ero ajoajassa Käpylä - RT junalla (8 min) ja bussilla (22-30 min) on jotain 15-20 minuuttia eroa. Jos se vaihto tehdään vähänkään järkevästi synkattuna, ja Käpylässä pysähtyy tietenkin kaikki junat, niin ei tuosta nyt yli 5 min tule millään. Ja vaikka kuinka laskee kävelyä Kaisaniemestä, niin on se nyt vaan edelleen nopeampaa ja reilusti.

No miksi ne matkustajat ei vaihda jo nyt? No siksi että esim. Torpparinmäki - RT välillä vaihtava matkustaja kävelee keskeltä motariliittymää 400 metriä laiturille, http://g.co/maps/y7ztb Lisäksi ei ole mitään synkkausta, opastusta, lyhyesti sanottuna koko asiaa ei ole ilmeisesti kukaan edes ajatellut.

Pikaratkaisuna uusi pysäkki, merkkasin karttaan mihin, ja siitä järkevät portaat. Pehmeä lasku liityntään, nähdään sitten kuinka moni sitä käyttää.

Se nykyinen terminaalisuunnitelma on vaan huono, siitä tulee mm. pitkät kävelyt ratikkaan ja Helsingistä tulevien junien kapealle laiturille ei oikein saa keskelle liukuportaita järkevästi, pitäisi olla jommassa kummassa päässä laituria, äänestän eteläpäätä. Lisäksi bussien ajoreitit ovat mutkittelevia. Nämä on kaikki asioita jotka voi korjata, kyseessähän on luonnos. Mun viritys siitä miten se vaihtoterminaali pitäisi tehdä liitteenä, perustajatuksena katettu lasipömpeli jonka keskellä on liukuportaat alas laitureille, eri puolilla bussien ja ratikan pysäkit. 

Ongelma Käpylän terminaalisuunnitelmassa ei ole yhteys Rautatientorille junalla tai Mäkelänkadulle ratikalle. Jotain mitä voisi parantaa sen sijaan on minusta yhteydet muihin suuntiin. Jos Käpylä on kerran se hubi, niin pitäisikö Jokeri oikaista sitä kautta ja Metsäläntietä Huopalahteen?

----------


## Miska

> Eli lähetään nyt siitä että ero ajoajassa Käpylä - RT junalla (8 min) ja bussilla (22-30 min) on jotain 15-20 minuuttia eroa.


Tuo 22 - 30 min on aika tarkalleen ajoaika Rautatientorilta Kehä III:lle. Ajoaika RT - Käpylän asema on ihan oikeasti luokkaa 13 - 20 min. Ruuhka-aikaan junaan vaihtamalla säästäisi viitisen minuuttia, mutta ruuhkan ulkopuolella oltaisiin aika tasoissa.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos Käpylä on kerran se hubi, niin pitäisikö Jokeri oikaista sitä kautta ja Metsäläntietä Huopalahteen?


Vai pitäisikö tehdä bussiterminaali Oulunkylään ja jatkaa ykkönen sinne? Oulunkyläntien varrella luulisi olevan tiivistämismahdollisuuksia, vaikka ulkoiluväylien katoamisesta tietty syntyy armoton nimbyily.

----------


## teme

> Tuo 22 - 30 min on aika tarkalleen ajoaika Rautatientorilta Kehä III:lle. Ajoaika RT - Käpylän asema on ihan oikeasti luokkaa 13 - 20 min. Ruuhka-aikaan junaan vaihtamalla säästäisi viitisen minuuttia, mutta ruuhkan ulkopuolella oltaisiin aika tasoissa.


Ruuhka-aikaan, eli silloin kun on matkustajia joidenka aikaa tässä on tarkoitus optimoida, bussilla menee mun kokemuksen mukaan pelkästään Kurviin 10 min, helposti enemmänkin. Hämeentie on vaan niin hidas, koska valot. Täytyy sanoa että ei ole henk.koht. kokemusta kovin paljoa Mäkelänkadusta, mutta ei se nyt mikään moottoritie sekään ole.

Katsotaan vaikka linjojen kiertoaika. 64 on ruuhkassa kuusi vuoroa, vuoroväli 14 min. Toi tarkoittaa että sen kierto on 84 min. Itä-Pakila - Käpylän as. on käsittääkseni aika lailla ruuhkaton väli, pysäkkiaikataulun 11 min pitäänee suht hyvin paikkansa. Jos toi 13-20 min pitäisi paikkansa, niin ajoaika olisi 24 - 31 min. Seisooko se bussi päättärillä 11 - 18 minuuttia? Päivällä ajetaan 20 min vuorovälillä 4 bussilla, 80 min kierto.

Näillä perustein arvelisin että ruuhkassa mennään hyvän matkaa yli 20 min, muutoin ehkä vähän alle.

Voin tietenkin olla väärässä, mutta kaipaisin kyllä jotain dataa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:44 ----------




> Vai pitäisikö tehdä bussiterminaali Oulunkylään ja jatkaa ykkönen sinne? Oulunkyläntien varrella luulisi olevan tiivistämismahdollisuuksia, vaikka ulkoiluväylien katoamisesta tietty syntyy armoton nimbyily.


Ihan siinä aseman ympärillä on kyllä tilaa, toisaalta minusta pitäisi lähinnä tehdä niin että käännetään bussi suh saman tien takaisin ja tasataan toisella päättärillä, eli ei tarvitse mitään isoa terminaalia. Oulunkylä on vaan vähän sivussa Maunulan suunnan busseille, 64 ja 72 toki luontevampi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vai pitäisikö tehdä bussiterminaali Oulunkylään ja jatkaa ykkönen sinne? Oulunkyläntien varrella luulisi olevan tiivistämismahdollisuuksia, vaikka ulkoiluväylien katoamisesta tietty syntyy armoton nimbyily.


Niinpä. Miksi pitää aina keskittää? Tosin Oulunkylästä voi sanoa, että aseman edustan aukiolla on kyllä tilaa, mutta paikallisjunat ajavat toisella puolen rataa.

Vaihto ratikan ja junien välillä järjestyy kätevästi myös Panuntien sillalla. Tuusulantien bussit voisivat hyödyntää samaa siltaa siten, että ne ajavat uuden Kullervontien risteyksen kautta Panuntielle ja sitten sillan pohjoispuolelta takaisin Tuusulantielle. Tämä uusi Kullervontien risteys syntyy siten, että Tuusulantien päättävät liikennevalot siirretään siihen, jotta bussit saadaan kääntymään vasemmalle. Ja sitten, kun Tuusulantien eteläpää muuttuu kaupunkikaduksi, asia ei ole enää minkäänlainen ongelma.

Ja kuten Teme esitti, Panuntien sillalla ei tarvita ajantasausta, joka tehdään linjan toisessa päässä. Silloin ei tarvita myöskään terminaalia. Vain nykyisen ykkösen radan jatko yli Panuntien sillan ja edelleen Mäkitorpantielle ja ainakin Oulunkylän asemalle asti.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Niinpä. Miksi pitää aina keskittää? Tosin Oulunkylästä voi sanoa, että aseman edustan aukiolla on kyllä tilaa, mutta paikallisjunat ajavat toisella puolen rataa.


Noin yleisesti ottaen vaihtohubeille pitäisi minusta tulla useampi linja ja useampi raide. Näin siksi että  vaihdon kompensoimiseksi enemmän jatkoyhteyksiä on parempi, ja niitä
lienee keskuksessa enemmän. Itseasiassa ne liityntälinjat voivat myös olla jatkoyhteyksiä. Esimerkiksi Käpylään tuleva 64 voisi jatkaa sieltä Huopalahteen, Oulunkylästä taas pääsisi suht luontevasti Kalasatamaan, jne.

----------


## risukasa

> Hakamäentiestä muuten, sehän yhdistäisi kätevästi ja sujuvasti kaikki Vihdintien ja Lahdentien väliset pääväylät, joten pelkästään runkoistamalla nykyisiä linjoja maltillisesti osa linjoista voidaan kääntää Hakamäentien kautta toiselle pääväylälle takaisin.


Myös Sturenkadun kautta pitäisi vetää joitakin linjoja U-kieppinä, tuo katu on rajulla vajaakäytöllä joukkoliikenteen puolesta.

----------

